
Why banks don't refinance loans for international students - rm2904
https://blog.stilt.co/2016/09/05/a-guide-for-refinancing-international-student-loans-while-on-f-1-opt-or-h-1b/
======
jamiebc
I always wondered why people in my business school were able to refinance
their loans at lower rates while I had no option. This gives a good overview.
Being a visa holder is so limiting and I have to still pay higher interest
rates.

